# Problem setting up Airport Extreme



## gwalduck (Nov 23, 2008)

I am working with a generic PC and Motorola SB5101E cable modem. There is (usually) no problem at all connecting to my broadband account using the modem's USB connector, but it won't work with the ethernet cable. 

I would like to set up a local wifi network, and I have acquired an Airport Extreme router along with a MacBook-Pro. I have been unable to connect the Mac to the internet using either the USB cable or the ethernet cable. The Airport Extreme apparently only works with an ethernet connection and does not function with the modem. I have successfully completed a similar set-up to make the Mac work on my employer's office system via an Airport Extreme router.

What am I dong wrong, or what do I need to fix my problem?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Without software, you will not be able to connect the Mac via the USB. As for the ethernet port on the modem, is it labeled as a LAN port, and did you connect it to the WAN port on the router? Once it's connect, connect the Mac to one of the LAN ports on the router, and then goto the Utilities folder on the Mac and open AirPort Utility. From that app you should be able to configure the router. Also, it seems that to use the ethernet on that modem you will need to unplug it, then disconnect the USB cord, and then plug in the ethernet cable, and then plug it back it.


----------

